# Tacx Satori T1850 - neuwertig



## liebesspieler (29. Juli 2009)

*Tacx Satori T1850*
UVP des Herstellers: 265,00
Modell 2008
ca. 200km/8h in Betrieb
incl. Dämmmatte
incl. Vorderradstütze
incl. Lenkerhebel für Widerstandsregelung
incl. Schnellspanner für Befestigung am Rollentrainer
incl. Continental Ultra Sport Hometrainer MTB Reifen (26x1,75")


http://cgi.ebay.de/Tacx-Satori-T185...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:2134|293:1|294:50


----------

